# Clam chowder.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've asked for recipes for clam chowder before and received several replys, all good. Being too sorry to cook a pot, I've bought many a can. I've also came to the conclusion that it's nothing more than potato soup in a can that they missed when they were supposed to be putting in clams. The last pot of potato soup I made I fixed a biggun. Saved half and dumped in 2 small cans of chopped clams with juice and pigged out. Soup had grated carrots, chopped onions and diced celery in it already. Progresso ain't cheap, especially when the forget to put in the clams. Much cheaper my way. Maybe not to a guru, but good enough for me.


----------

